# Replacement for an GE NE-45 Neon Glow bulb



## SBay_ecologist (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello All:

I discovered two GE NE-45 Neon Glow bulbs within my non-functioning street number box. 

Are there LED replacements for these 220v bulbs?

If need be I can run a lower voltage to the box, and use a small LED bulb that would fit into the socket.

Thanks,

Al

P.S.: here is more info on GE NE-45 Neon Glow

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/GE-LIGHTING-Miniature-Neon-Bulb-1C706


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

The link you posted takes us to a bulb that is 120 volt. Are you sure you have 220 volts.


----------



## SBay_ecologist (Jul 4, 2013)

I meant 110!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 4, 2013)

It dosn't look like you will get a bulb that fit, but I guess you could rebuild it to take what ever fits and power it with a transformer


----------

